
Most developers feature creep on themselves - ckdarby
https://medium.com/@ckdarby/most-developers-feature-creep-on-themselves-f36ddaf7350d
======
dusted
Another perspective might be: Humans want to come up with solutions for
systems, they don't want to just implement features. We want to find
coherence, some times where little is to be found. We want solutions to be
orthogonal. We want to solve NEW (for us) problems. Writing yet another rest
route handler is not real work, it's not stimulating.. "return some data from
the database when this is hit" is below everyone once they've done it once. It
does not matter how much value that data brings, if the work is just "register
handler, query database, return result", it's boring and nobody can be
expected to find any joy doing that.. Like paving road, it's probably an
interesting experience the first time you do it, but do anyone want to
continue doing that? or do they want to move on to the next interesting thing?

I'm not saying it's the right behavior, just that there's a reason.
Programming should be a somewhat intellectual endeavor..

~~~
londons_explore
We need more databases with per-row acl's, so that the front-end is able to
directly query the database.

A standard rest database query API, together with a decent way to query with
an old/different version of the schema even if the schema has changed, needs
to exist.

With that, most web-apps could entirely do away with the application backend.

~~~
CMCDragonkai
Postgrest?

